# Unique Protein Diets That Benefit Your Dog’s Wellbeing



## PetGuide.com

​



> Have you ever thought about adding a unique protein to your dog’s diet? Here’s why you should, and a few novel proteins to try!
> 
> Proteins are the building blocks of life, and its importance in your pet’s life is just as great as it is in yours. Proteins play a vital role in every biological process – the amino acids from which proteins are made are what make up a major proportion of our pet’s cells. When you think about it that way, you understand the importance of the right proteins in your dog’s diet.
> 
> Dogs love the taste of meat, and by offering your pet protein from multiple sources, mealtime is made even more enjoyable and tasty. Whether it’s in the kibble, sprinkled on top as a mixer, or given as a treat, unique protein sources can be a part of your pet’s complete and balanced diet.
> 
> What can you do to ensure your pet has a healthy, palatable diet? You can start by exposing your dog to a variety of unique proteins. And what dog wouldn’t prefer a high-quality meal packed with exclusive proteins, full of nutritional benefits, exceptional taste and delectable aromas. That’s why Merrick has a complete line of dry and wet formulas that showcase a host of novel proteins.
> 
> A mix of unique proteins in your dog’s diet can also help him maintain a shiny coat and keep skin healthy, thanks to the Omega fatty acids it contains. Every protein source contains different levels of amino acids that are broken down and used for all aspects of your dog’s growth and development. But not all proteins are created equal – some are better for pets than others. And you want to make sure your pooch enjoys the benefits of a high-quality diet rich in animal-derived protein.


Read more about the Unique Protein Diets That Benefit Your Dog’s Wellbeing at PetGuide.com.


----------

